# Fresenius 4008B dialysis machine four cases of type not common faults



## hamidmaroc (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

Fault 1: a 4008B type machine which scream, power performance, even

now Voltage Failure, and sometimes returned to normal. 
Analysis: 
(1) The solenoid valve or water tanks, such as a slight short-circuit inside. 
(2) 5 V ± 0.2/2.5 A, 12 V ± 0.3/1.5 A, 24V ± 0.7/15 A three kinds of voltage exceeds upper and lower limits. 
Check solenoid valve, water tanks and so on, no problem, failure to be lies in the power circuit. Replace the power supply board, respectively LP638 (Power Supply), power supply logic board LP647 (Power Logic), the power control panel LP743, LP744 (Power Contro1), the fault remained. 
LP638-voltage power supply board, after checking test points, compared to (GND) 24 V voltage fluctuations suspected access LP638 board, P5-point rectifier bridge failure, replace the rectifier bridge, is invalid. Check to find access points, P5 capacitance filter capacitor less than (63V/4700), replacement of the capacitor, troubleshooting. 
Fault 2: a frequent air alarm 4008B-type machine (AIR ALARM). 
Analysis: 
(1) The way to survive the export to the venous dialyzer slight leakage between the pot. 
(2) Intravenous down. 
Tightly connected to re-export to the venous dialyzer trail between pot pipe, re-school venous pressure, the result is invalid. Suspected LP450 board (Level Detector Contro1) failure, due to which venous pressure sensor bridge Tl2 circuit (see LP450 circuit), replace the LP450, the machine is still the air alarm. 
Observed after the blood pump, blood pump speed was found abnormal slow, suspected blood pump failure, the replacement pump, its speed remains the same, it is a normal blood pump. And then replace the pump control panel 1. P624 (Control Board (BP)), Troubleshooting. 
Fault 3: a low-temperature alarm 4008B-type machine (Low Temperatur ~) 
Analysis: 
(1) Heater burnout. 
(2) 2 temperature sensor is damaged. 
Measurement of heat resistance heating wire rod of about 32Q, no short circuit, open circuit, heating rods to normal. Replacement of 2 temperature sensors, is invalid. 
Heater power was measured without 220 V power supply. Analysis of Heater 220V power supply: 2 by a computer board LP632 (CPU 1 2) control the power logic board LP744 (Power Logic) in the SCR IC1 (see LF744 circuit), IC1 is triggered turn-on, to the heating rods to provide 220V power supply. Replacement LF744 board, is invalid. And then replace the 1_P632 board (CPU-2), troubleshooting. 
Fault 4: a self-test failure 4008B-type machine (T1 Test Failure), negative pressure alarm (F02 Neg.pressure). 
Analysis: The machine test pressure can not be set to 40 ~ 59.99kPa (-300 ~-450mmHg). 
(1) waterway to connect with leakage. 
(2) pressure sensor is damaged. 
(3) The ultrafiltration pump is faulty. 
According to the above (1), (2), (3) types of possible water tight connections, replace the pressure sensors, to replace ultrafiltration pump, the fault remained. 
The investigation found that, after balancing chamber valve l (V31) leak, replace the valve V31, troubleshooting. 
To sum up, seemingly simple, common faults, common treatment methods may not be able to solve the problem, a specific in-depth analysis of specific problems need to be treated, the key is fully familiar with the machine works, workflow. 
Fault 1: a 4008B type machine which scream, power performance, even now Voltage Failure, and sometimes returned to normal. 
Analysis: 
(1) The solenoid valve or water tanks, such as a slight short-circuit inside. 
(2) 5 V ± 0.2/2.5 A, 12 V ± 0.3/1.5 A, 24V ± 0.7/15 A three kinds of voltage exceeds upper and lower limits. 
Check solenoid valve, water tanks and so on, no problem, failure to be lies in the power circuit. Replace the power supply board, respectively LP638 (Power Supply), power supply logic board LP647 (Power Logic), the power control panel LP743, LP744 (Power Contro1), the fault remained. 
LP638-voltage power supply board, after checking test points, compared to (GND) 24 V voltage fluctuations suspected access LP638 board, P5-point rectifier bridge failure, replace the rectifier bridge, is invalid. Check to find access points, P5 capacitance filter capacitor less than (63V/4700), replacement of the capacitor, troubleshooting. 
Fault 2: a frequent air alarm 4008B-type machine (AIR ALARM). 
Analysis: 
(1) The way to survive the export to the venous dialyzer slight leakage between the pot. 
(2) Intravenous down. 
Tightly connected to re-export to the venous dialyzer trail between pot pipe, re-school venous pressure, the result is invalid. Suspected LP450 board (Level Detector Contro1) failure, due to which venous pressure sensor bridge Tl2 circuit (see LP450 circuit), replace the LP450, the machine is still the air alarm. 
Observed after the blood pump, blood pump speed was found abnormal slow, suspected blood pump failure, the replacement pump, its speed remains the same, it is a normal blood pump. And then replace the pump control panel 1. P624 (Control Board (BP)), Troubleshooting. 
Fault 3: a low-temperature alarm 4008B-type machine (Low Temperatur ~) 
Analysis: 
(1) Heater burnout. 
(2) 2 temperature sensor is damaged. 
Measurement of heat resistance heating wire rod of about 32Q, no short circuit, open circuit, heating rods to normal. Replacement of 2 temperature sensors, is invalid. 
Heater power was measured without 220 V power supply. Analysis of Heater 220V power supply: 2 by a computer board LP632 (CPU 1 2) control the power logic board LP744 (Power Logic) in the SCR IC1 (see LF744 circuit), IC1 is triggered turn-on, to the heating rods to provide 220V power supply. Replacement LF744 board, is invalid. And then replace the 1_P632 board (CPU-2), troubleshooting. 
Fault 4: a self-test failure 4008B-type machine (T1 Test Failure), negative pressure alarm (F02 Neg.pressure). 
Analysis: The machine test pressure can not be set to 40 ~ 59.99kPa (-300 ~-450mmHg). 
(1) waterway to connect with leakage. 
(2) pressure sensor is damaged. 
(3) The ultrafiltration pump is faulty. 
According to the above (1), (2), (3) types of possible water tight connections, replace the pressure sensors, to replace ultrafiltration pump, the fault remained. 
The investigation found that, after balancing chamber valve l (V31) leak, replace the valve V31, troubleshooting. 
To sum up, seemingly simple, common faults, common treatment methods may not be able to solve the problem, a specific in-depth analysis of specific problems need to be treated, the key is fully familiar with the working principle of the machine, workflow



المعدرة لركاكة اللغة


----------

